# Wanna Buy A Digital Camera..... need help.



## aditya.shevade (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi

My father wants to buy an SLR Digital camera around 25,000-30,000/- at the most. Can anyone tell me which one is the best in that range. From anyones experience?

Aditya


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 22, 2006)

Check out this :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41105


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 22, 2006)

i doubt u will get a DSLR at that budget. anyway keep hunting and pls do let us know which model u bought.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 22, 2006)

@sysfilez.

I found many pieces of DSLR in that range, I just wanted to know if anyone has one of those and what are their experiences.

Aditya


----------



## janitha (Nov 22, 2006)

You will get a Nikon D50 DSLR for about 30-32k but only from the gray market and I think this is the cheapest you are lkely to get. I am planning to get a Canon EOS 400D which costs abot 48K now. It was recently launched and so I am waiting for the price to come down. As you know every product when launched, cost a lot.
For a general idea on photograpic produts including DSLRs, prices and specifications, visit www.jjmehta.com. The pricess may be a bit high but you will get a rough idea.


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 23, 2006)

nikon d50 us a good dslr but then u got to buy wide angle and telepoto lenses and that costs a lot.
__________


			
				aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> @sysfilez.
> 
> I found many pieces of DSLR in that range, I just wanted to know if anyone has one of those and what are their experiences.
> 
> Aditya


pls let us know ur buy.


----------

